# Seeds



## AeroTX (Sep 25, 2006)

I am looking to get new seeds because I am tired of the same ol same ol. I have mentioned my reluctance on buying them before. I am just a worried that in dealing with a company that distributes seeds. Wouldn't that send some sort of "red flag" or something and get people busted? Any help or advice would be appreciated. I am not wanting to spend 10 years in prison just because I ordered some seeds and they go to looking or watching me, and find out about my "hobby." Sorry, I think I poisted this in the wrong place, marijuana affects the memory ya know!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> I am looking to get new seeds because I am tired of the same ol same ol. I have mentioned my reluctance on buying them before. I am just a worried that in dealing with a company that distributes seeds. Wouldn't that send some sort of "red flag" or something and get people busted? Any help or advice would be appreciated. I am not wanting to spend 10 years in prison just because I ordered some seeds and they go to looking or watching me, and find out about my "hobby." Sorry, I think I poisted this in the wrong place, marijuana affects the memory ya know!


*First let me say you won't spend 10 years in prison for getting seeds in the mail. Just isn't gonna happen. The worst thing that can happen is they take your seeds and send you a card saying they did so. We live in the states and have orderd seeds a number of times with no problems. What ya need to do is find yourself a safe address other then the one you are growing at to have your seeds shipped to.  *


----------

